# ran my b13SER at the track stock



## zmegone (Jun 1, 2003)

i ran my car at the track stock except for sportline springs my best time was a 15.7et full interior the motor has 217k just wanted to know what some of you guys ran stock.


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

My best stock was 11.2 on 1/8 full interior too but I took out my spare. Never ran on a 1/4 cause there isn't on in san diego that I know of.


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

SR20 Who Knew? said:


> My best stock was 11.2 on 1/8 full interior too but I took out my spare. Never ran on a 1/4 cause there isn't on in san diego that I know of.



11.2???

Is your car an auto? Or do you just not know where to shift?

Because that is SLOW.

Are you sure it wasn't 10.2?


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

auto and it was 11.2


----------



## zmegone (Jun 1, 2003)

why don't you run it at Carlsbad there is a 1/4 strip there its only like 20min from SD.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

id say 15.7 for a stock sr20 is pretty damn good, especially with such high mileage.....i know of some ppl with spec v's that cant even touch that


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

zmegone said:


> why don't you run it at Carlsbad there is a 1/4 strip there its only like 20min from SD.


Do they have a website? I might check it out.


----------



## zmegone (Jun 1, 2003)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> id say 15.7 for a stock sr20 is pretty damn good, especially with such high mileage.....i know of some ppl with spec v's that cant even touch that


thanks


----------



## zmegone (Jun 1, 2003)

SR20 Who Knew? said:


> Do they have a website? I might check it out.


i don't know if they have a site but my friend raced his car there like two years ago and the tracks there cause there is alot of import history there i read in an import mag forgot which one.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

http://carlsbadrags.tripod.com/


----------

